# installed 64 bit OS on #@ bit CPU



## cgrimm9 (Sep 8, 2007)

I found it odd I downloaded the wrong ISO and downloaded 64 bit windows 8 CP anyways I went to install it on my pentium 4 3.0 hyperthreaded desktop to see if I want to buy it for my main build. (As of right now Windows 7 ultimate staying on my main build not upgrading) anyways I installed the OS.

I went to install flash player and it brought me to the 64 bit flashplayer. I was confused for a second I so went into settings computer said 64 bit windows 8. everything is working great. for how old the computer is. Should I reformat and install a 32 bit windows8 on it. or Should i just roll with the 64 since everything is working with no problems


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

This is a preview and it's going to expire.
There's no guarantee that it's going to be able to be upgraded if you decide to do so.

I'd leave it as is - planning to wipe the drive and clean install the Gold (final) release when it comes out.


----------

